
Ask HN: Anything You Always Wanted to Ask HN, but You Didn't - thomasdd
Is there something, you considered to ask on HN and never did? What about ask it here? :) Could be interesting
======
Tomte
What about just asking in its own thread and leaving those reddit-style
threads off this site?

~~~
thomasdd
I considered this as Sandbox/Brainstorm for anyone who had question in mind,
bud never asked. Anyway thanks for comment, you right in some way, I
understand.

